# [java] pb avec les tableaux



## koyot3 (3 Mai 2007)

Bonjour a tous

Bon voila mon probleme :
en fonction du nombre d'enregistrements dans une table, je dois réaliser des calculs mathématiques avec différentes valeurs...

par exemple, si j'ai 10 enregistrements, je dois réaliser 5 calculs avec des variables

or j'ai stocké ces variables dans un tableau (int tab[])

je voudrais savoir s'il n'y aurais pas un moyen de pouvoir lister les tableaux afin de pouvoir retrouver le bon tableau 
par exemple, si l'utilisateur rentre 10 enregistrements, je doit prendre le tableau tab10, s'il en prend 11, je prend le tab11....

une sorte de "tab(i) []" avec i variable... 

merci d'avance si vous avez quelque chose pour m'aider...

bonne fin de journée


----------



## ntx (3 Mai 2007)

Mets tes tableaux dans un "Dictionary" ou une "Map" (Java 1.5) où la clé d'un tableau sera son indice.


----------



## koyot3 (3 Mai 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Mets tes tableaux dans un "Dictionary" ou une "Map" (Java 1.5) où la clé d'un tableau sera son indice.



tu pourrais détailler un peu stp ???
je cherche sur le net, mais si tu connais plus que moi, tu peux un peu m'aiguiller... 

merci en tout cas


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Mai 2007)

koyot3 a dit:


> tu pourrais détailler un peu stp ???
> je cherche sur le net, mais si tu connais plus que moi, tu peux un peu m'aiguiller...
> 
> merci en tout cas


ben en gros tu met tes tableau ou des r&#233;f&#233;rences (&#231;a existe les pointeur en java ?) &#224; tes tableau dans une liste je crois  une liste avec le tabelau 1 en position 1, le tableau deux en position 2 etc etc...


----------



## koyot3 (3 Mai 2007)

wouai j'ai esay&#233; avec hashtable..
j'arrive a associer le tableau de double 
hashtable.put(1, tabl1)...

mais mon pb s'est d&#233;port&#233;, je n'arrive pas a r&#233;cup&#233;rer le tableau stock&#233; dans un autre tableau.....

si quelqu'un peut m'aider avec la m&#233;thode get et surtout comment d&#233;finir le tableau de sortie...


----------



## kone (3 Mai 2007)

Collections (ca comporte les maps)


----------



## koyot3 (3 Mai 2007)

kone a dit:


> Collections (ca comporte les maps)



merci bien pour ton lien...


----------



## Eul Mulot (3 Mai 2007)

Quel est ton problème pour récupérer ton tableau? Tu peux aussi utiliser la généricité (1.5) pour éviter un tas de casts qui peuvent alourdir le code, tout comme l'auto unboxing par exemple.


----------



## koyot3 (3 Mai 2007)

j'avais un probleme avec mes "double"...je n'arrivais pas à recupere le tableau dans un autre tableau ....:mouais: 

probleme résolu, j'ai utilisé map avec hashtable et méthode put et get ...

maintenant, ca tourne au poil ... 

merci pour votre aide rapide ....


----------



## ntx (3 Mai 2007)

J'ai rien dit


----------



## koyot3 (3 Mai 2007)

ntx a dit:


> J'ai rien dit



si justement grace a ton map et au lien j'ai trouvé..


----------



## ntx (3 Mai 2007)

koyot3 a dit:


> si justement grace a ton map et au lien j'ai trouvé..


En fait je parlais du message que je venais d'effacer :rateau:


----------



## koyot3 (3 Mai 2007)

n'empeche ca marche grace au map ...


----------

